# Pre-Ride Breakfast



## Andy Pancroft (Aug 3, 2011)

Multigrain bread, PB& CO Smooth Operator, strawberry preserves and sliced almonds with a glass of O.J.!!


----------



## dougan (Aug 31, 2011)

just bong sugar water

less cholesterol


----------

